# Rage4dns question.



## MannDude (Aug 20, 2013)

A week or so ago I switched to Rage4DNS. They've got a free tier, however I am about to surpass that limit. That's fine, I figured I would but I can't seem to find information on how or when they start billing. I submitted a ticket but haven't heard back.


```
Usage summary

242651 (free usage 250000)
```
Just want to make sure they'll continue serving requests. I don't believe I was ever asked for billing details when registering and I don't see any sort of modern-day portal with billing or invoice options, so just want to make sure I'm in the clear here.

 

 

 

EDIT: Just an update, I _did _get a response to my email, I just didn't see it. D'oh! Rage4 responded an hour after I contacted them.


----------



## Oliver (Aug 20, 2013)

Yes they will continue serving the requests. You will get invoiced for it.

Also you will probably get a ticket reply really soon. Peter's really quick and great to deal with.


----------



## MannDude (Aug 20, 2013)

Oliver said:


> Yes they will continue serving the requests. You will get invoiced for it.
> 
> Also you will probably get a ticket reply really soon. Peter's really quick and great to deal with.


Great, thanks! My only concern was that requests would stop being served until I paid an invoice or something.


----------



## drmike (Aug 20, 2013)

Yeah Rage lets you keep piling up the amount 

Done the numbers yet on estimate for the month?  

I recommend most folks look at the provider pricing as it often is cheaper and it gives you a fixed price.


----------



## MannDude (Aug 20, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> Yeah Rage lets you keep piling up the amount
> 
> Done the numbers yet on estimate for the month?
> 
> I recommend most folks look at the provider pricing as it often is cheaper and it gives you a fixed price.


About 1,000,000 requests per month by my estimates, give or take. Been using it for about 8 days and are just shy of the 250,000 request free limit.

So, $2EUR - $3EUR per month. Not bad.


----------



## BlackoutIsHere (Aug 20, 2013)

MannDude said:


> About 1,000,000 requests per month by my estimates, give or take. Been using it for about 8 days and are just shy of the 250,000 request free limit.
> 
> So, $2EUR - $3EUR per month. Not bad.


Yeah not to mention the wicked clusters and features


----------



## drmike (Aug 20, 2013)

I suspect you'll exceed that million mark in second full month of use by a good bit.

Cheaper with the pay as you go at those levels.

I kept spiking and bill was random.   Think with projects around 10 million or greater level.  So the provider pricing makes sense.

Not pushing you away as a Rage4 customer, but, there are providers probably in your mix that are partners and they offer the Rage4 service free for paying customers.  So that would be technically free   

You manage Rage4 then through their panel.


----------



## BlackoutIsHere (Aug 20, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> You manage Rage4 then through their panel.


Eh that kinda ruins it then since rage4 has such a nice api and feature list. Custom panels tend to water that down imo.


----------



## KS_Phillip (Aug 20, 2013)

BlackoutIsHere said:


> Eh that kinda ruins it then since rage4 has such a nice api and feature list. Custom panels tend to water that down imo.


We provide all of our customers with their own rage4 sub-account if they prefer not to use our (admittedly fairly poor in its current state) panel.


----------



## MannDude (Aug 20, 2013)

Just an update, I _did _get a response to my email, I just didn't see it. D'oh! Rage4 responded an hour after I contacted them.


----------



## drmike (Aug 20, 2013)

KS_Phillip said:


> We provide all of our customers with their own rage4 sub-account if they prefer not to use our (admittedly fairly poor in its current state) panel.


Just to clarify, Phil, the sub-accounts, you can enable that to work for folks logging into Rage4 and self managing with their panel?


----------



## KS_Phillip (Aug 20, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> Just to clarify, Phil, the sub-accounts, you can enable that to work for folks logging into Rage4 and self managing with their panel?


That's correct


----------



## clarity (Aug 20, 2013)

How do I get Rage4? I am getting a little tired of dns.he.net.


----------



## KS_Phillip (Aug 20, 2013)

dclardy said:


> How do I get Rage4? I am getting a little tired of dns.he.net.


https://secure.rage4.com/Secure/Register


----------



## clarity (Aug 20, 2013)

I think that is why I have never signed up. I can't find pricing! How much does it cost? Any LEB providers offering it? I would love to test it out.


----------



## KS_Phillip (Aug 20, 2013)

dclardy said:


> I think that is why I have never signed up. I can't find pricing! How much does it cost? Any LEB providers offering it? I would love to test it out.


Pricing calculator is available here: http://rage4.com/Home/Features

We offer Rage4 free to our customers, but we're not exactly LEB.


----------



## clarity (Aug 20, 2013)

Are you the same KnightSwarm on GitHub?


----------



## KS_Phillip (Aug 20, 2013)

dclardy said:


> Are you the same KnightSwarm on GitHub?


One and the same.


----------



## vanarp (Aug 20, 2013)

dclardy said:


> I think that is why I have never signed up. I can't find pricing! How much does it cost? Any LEB providers offering it? I would love to test it out.


Fliphost does offer Rage4 DNS for free to their customers without any limitations. They have a custom interface to DNS management which I find a bit slow at times. You will not get the kind of reporting on Rage4's panel but there won't be any limitations on number of requests.


----------



## drmike (Aug 20, 2013)

vanarp said:


> . You will not get the kind of reporting on Rage4's panel but there won't be any limitations on number of requests.


+1 for FlipHost.  Been a customer of FlipHost. 

Just so folks know, the provider offered Rage4 doesn't include usage caps on lookups.  The only caps are the number of domains for the subscription amount by the provider.


----------



## wlanboy (Aug 24, 2013)

Any other hosts that do include Rage4dns service?


----------



## drmike (Aug 24, 2013)

Good question @wlanboy.

Here's a list and it's not current or complete:

http://rage4.com/Home/Partner

TLDR = 

Castlegem

Fliphost

Prometeus

ransomIT

Izoox.com

Umbitious

Host Virtual


----------



## tonyg (Aug 28, 2013)

Why would Rage4dns use softlayer dns servers for their own domain?

Seems rather odd.


----------



## MannDude (Aug 28, 2013)

tonyg said:


> Why would Rage4dns use softlayer dns servers for their own domain?


Valid question.

Maybe the same reason XYZHost may host their main site or billing panel with ZYXserver. If things go down, they're main site will (probably) still be up.


----------



## wlanboy (Aug 29, 2013)

MannDude said:


> Valid question.
> 
> Maybe the same reason XYZHost may host their main site or billing panel with ZYXserver. If things go down, they're main site will (probably) still be up.


Hosting the own website on a different network is ok.

But they have a distributed DNS anycast network - and don't trust it enough to host their own domain?


----------



## drmike (Aug 29, 2013)

wlanboy said:


> Hosting the own website on a different network is ok.
> 
> But they have a distributed DNS anycast network - and don't trust it enough to host their own domain?


When/if something breaks, it could in spectacular fashion.  I'd expect them to use themselves as primary nameservers with other companies as secondary just in case.

It's suspect, but same can be said about any hosting company outsourcing their main sales site.   

I think fine in downtime to hose your own sales site   But support, well that better work.  Outsource that.


----------

